# Fish River channels and blues



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I have been wanting to take the lady for some channel and blue catfishing and was thinking of trying _Fish Fiver_, its fairly close and convenient. Has any one fished it much for cats with any success, we don't need giants just steady numbers.


----------



## jjeffrey (Jun 7, 2012)

bass fish it a few times a year dont realy think it would be a good catfish river


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

It's loaded down with channels and blues if you know the right holes. I just happen to know them. Got to get on up the river this time of year. Sending you a PM.


----------

